# Stowa 2824 flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498



## chickenlittle

I just placed an order for the Stowa flieger without logo. I was conflicted with the fact that they also have a sterile version at a slightly larger 41mm size.

What attracted me to the handwinding 6498:


Slightly larger size of 41mm vs 40mm of the 2824 automatic
Already have multiple 22mm straps including a Stowa flieger old style and Di-Modell pilot strap
The Di-Modell Tornado like strap is quite expensive to purchase by itself
The Fl 23883 engraving is already included
Handwinding a watch seems just plain cool

Cons:


No second hand
Already have a handwinding 6498 pilot which is not really a con really. My wife says they look the same. I told her my current does not have cool looking blued hands so no they are different. :-!
Did I mention no second hand???

No matter the pluses I can't get over the fact that the 6498 has no second hands. I am certain that not knowing if my watch is actually working from a quick glance would drive me bonkers. Although I think I made the right choice, I like to second guess myself to no limit.

Anyone else facing or faced this same dilemma?


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

What do you need the secon hand for?









Are you still concerned?


----------



## carlos

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

For me, second hand shows me at first glance, that the watch is running. Especially when it is a hand wind model....

best
Martin


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

100% agree, Martin. First few weeks I owned this watch, I often took it off and looked at the back to make sure it is working. Now I know it will not fail me so I feel it rather than see it.


----------



## chickenlittle

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

Lexus050470, that's a great wrist shot of your Stowa. I will assume it's in your Lexus?


----------



## hbk75

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

I had the chance to order the new York edition back in sept 2012 but backed out due to the lacking of second hand. I got the regular 2824-2 instead. a b-uhr needs a second hand.


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



chickenlittle said:


> Lexus050470, that's a great wrist shot of your Stowa. I will assume it's in your Lexus?


No, sir. Chose the nick as I used to aspire for one. It's in my smallest Peugeot in Saigon!


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



chickenlittle said:


> Lexus050470, that's a great wrist shot of your Stowa. I will assume it's in your Lexus?


 And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## canard

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

If you would like hand-winding, the 2801 Flieger is also an option. It isn't listed on the Stowa site, but is available if you write to them.


----------



## bobpensik

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

I recently placed an order for a Flieger with 2801 but after seeing the Flieger with 6498 I may have to reconsider.

Does anything know what the difference in thickness is? (Does this one use the MO case?)
Would the 6498 wear a lot bigger then the regular Flieger?


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

I just ordered a 2801. I saw the 6498, but the lack of a second hand was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Cabamaru

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



*El Ocho 1* said:


> I just ordered a 2801. I saw the 6498, but the lack of a second hand was a deal breaker for me.


Same here, I love the watch except the lack of a second hand...


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



canard said:


> If you would like hand-winding, the 2801 Flieger is also an option. It isn't listed on the Stowa site, but is available if you write to them.


This is true, ask for flieger with a 2801 and Stowa will make it. I wore mine today.


----------



## Ham

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

You guys are making me second guess my order... Just out of curiosity what is the price difference in the 2824, 2801, and 6498?


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

Nobody seems like the one without the second hand. That's even made mine a little bit more special to me ;-)


----------



## canard

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

The prices for the 2824 and the 6498 are on the Stowa site. I bought the 2801 last year for 579.83 EUR (without VAT), but I don't know if that is the current price. I seem to remember it being just a little more than the 2824 at the time, but my memory is not very specific.

It is always best to contact Stowa for exact information.


----------



## Cabamaru

chickenlittle said:


> I just placed an order for the Stowa flieger without logo. I was conflicted with the fact that they also have a sterile version at a slightly larger 41mm size.
> 
> What attracted me to the handwinding 6498:
> 
> 
> Slightly larger size of 41mm vs 40mm of the 2824 automatic
> Already have multiple 22mm straps including a Stowa flieger old style and Di-Modell pilot strap
> The Di-Modell Tornado like strap is quite expensive to purchase by itself
> The Fl 23883 engraving is already included
> Handwinding a watch seems just plain cool
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> No second hand
> Already have a handwinding 6498 pilot which is not really a con really. My wife says they look the same. I told her my current does not have cool looking blued hands so no they are different. :-!
> Did I mention no second hand???
> 
> No matter the pluses I can't get over the fact that the 6498 has no second hands. I am certain that not knowing if my watch is actually working from a quick glance would drive me bonkers. Although I think I made the right choice, I like to second guess myself to no limit.
> 
> Anyone else facing or faced this same dilemma?


Do you know what the thickness of the 6498 is?

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

The 6498 is 4,55mm in height, diameter is 36,6mm.


----------



## Cabamaru

stuffler said:


> The 6498 is 4,55mm in height, diameter is 36,6mm.


Thanks Mike, you seem to be replying to all my posts 

Apologies for not being clear but I meant the overall thickness of the STOWA Flieger 6498. I couldn't see the info on the website.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



canard said:


> The prices for the 2824 and the 6498 are on the Stowa site. I bought the 2801 last year for 579.83 EUR (without VAT), but I don't know if that is the current price. I seem to remember it being just a little more than the 2824 at the time, but my memory is not very specific.
> 
> It is always best to contact Stowa for exact information.


prices went up. Just reviewed my order from this past Monday & it's at 621 euros (w/out VAT)


----------



## StufflerMike

Look at the technical specs at Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen 12mm ist the case thickness, diameter 41mm. But as stated all can be found on stowa.de.


----------



## Cabamaru

stuffler said:


> Look at the technical specs at Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen 12mm ist the case thickness, diameter 41mm. But as stated all can be found on stowa.de.


I can't seem to find any info under the technical specs for that particular watch. Only a description which states the case width and lug width...


----------



## some.idiot

Cabamaru said:


> I can't seem to find any info under the technical specs for that particular watch. Only a description which states the case width and lug width...


Maybe look under the Marine Original with the 6498. I've heard somewhere before that Stowa uses the same cases for the Flieger and Marine models.


----------



## chickenlittle

I suspect that it's 13.6mm thick?

110.5 Determination: Stowa Flieger Original


----------



## AustinOX

I wear a tritium watch at night that typically only has the hour hand, minute hand, and markers visible, and I actually dig the clean appearance of the dial.


----------



## cacasesi

Using some cheapo plastic calipers on my flieger original...

Total thickness (with domed crystal): 13.5mm
Lug to lug: 50mm
Diameter: 41mm

I appreciate the size difference of the 6897 driven flieger. It wears very well on slightly larger wrists and fits in the modern trend of bigger watches.


----------



## pansem

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

stowa use to make the flieger original with the 6497 movement, this model came with the central second hand.

i just wondering why they use the 6498 but not 6497 this time cause i think most of the people will like to have the second hand.


----------



## cacasesi

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

6497 or 6498 are really the same movements -- it's just a matter of where the second hand sub-dial is located (6 o'clock or 9 o'clock). Stowa modifies these movements to remove the second hand sub-dial entirely. Yes, the modified 6497/8 with center seconds hand is very desirable. But the person who was making these for Stowa passed away and none are currently being produced. Only option right now is the used market for a Flieger Original. Or the current production with no second hand.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

Well, people tend to say that there is no difference between a 6497 and 6498, just the position of the small second is different. However, there are much more differences which are not commonly known:

The 6497-1 and 6498-1 (same for the 6497/6498-2) do not share commonality in the following parts: (all others common)
- Mainplate
- Barrel Bridge
- 3rd Wheel
- 4th Wheel
- 4th Wheel (no second pinion)
- Stem
- Set Lever
- Setting Lever Jumper
- Yoke (-2 variants only)

The 6498-2' 6497-2 (operating at 21.600 bph ant not at 18.000) have the following interchangeable with the slow beaters:
- Pallet Bridge
- Stem
- Sliding Pinion
- Winding Pinion
- Crown Wheel Ring
- Click Spring
- Yoke Spring
- Setting Wheel
- Intermediate Setting Wheel
- Case screw

The differences between the base Unitas (to be identified by the smaller pallet bridge) and -1 movements are more than just the pallet bridge. The reason for the larger pallet bridge was to incorporate the banking pins into the bridge. The base model has mainplate mounted banking pins.


----------



## chickenlittle

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*

I ended up sticking with my original order of the Stowa Flieger without logo with the 2824 movement. Hopefully I'll get the notification in April that it's ready!


----------



## NicoAlonso

Does anyone know where Tourby watches gets the 6497 movs. with central second hands and why Stowa can't get them too?
Aviator CS Models (Ref. 1004) - Artikel - TOURBY WATCHES HAGEN IN WESTFALEN


----------



## StufflerMike

NicoAlonso said:


> Does anyone know where Tourby watches gets the 6497 movs. with central second hands and why Stowa can't get them too?
> Aviator CS Models (Ref. 1004) - Artikel - TOURBY WATCHES HAGEN IN WESTFALEN


Tourby frequently joins the German Watches Forum but as far as I can remember he did not tell us about his source. So if you need/want to know why not e-mailing Tourby at info(at)tourby.de.


----------



## NicoAlonso

I'm not completely sure they would tell me:think: ;-)

Anyway I'm fine with my AO, just was wondering where they get' em...


----------



## rlane81

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



Lexus050470 said:


> What do you need the secon hand for?
> 
> View attachment 942524
> 
> 
> I love that strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



rlane81 said:


> Lexus050470 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you need the secon hand for?
> 
> View attachment 942524
> 
> 
> I love that strap! Where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, rlane81. Its a Hadley-Roma.
> Men's Watch Straps - Leather | GlobalWatchBand.com
Click to expand...


----------



## radarcontact

In my opinion, a flieger watch, true to its heritage, should be handwinded  Both versions are beautiful but my preference will go for the 41mm version, handwound with central second!

I am using this thread to ask the lucky owners of modified 6497 fliegers (such as FOLE depicted in the photo of the above post - lovely watch!) how is the large second hand moves compared to high beat movements - is it much more noticeable jittery compared to ETA 2824, provided the 6497-1 has 18,800 bph compared to 28,800 (ETA 2824). The slower beat rate is perfectly ok on a small second, but how it is with a larger central second?

My dream Stowa flieger is: *no logo/no date, 41 mm case, 22mm lugs, Top ETA 2801 w blued screws, Fl23883 engraving*. What do you think of this combination?

*Mr. Schauer*, please make it available in near future!  Are there others to join me?

Best.

N.


----------



## rlane81

*Re: Stowa flieger without logo vs handwinding 6498*



Lexus050470 said:


> rlane81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, rlane81. Its a Hadley-Roma.
> Men's Watch Straps - Leather | GlobalWatchBand.com
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2824 flieger on order. I'm wondering if the 5mm thickness of that strap would just be too thick for the thin case. Do you find it to be pretty thick even on your 6498?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyle X

I realize that some of these posts are over a year old now, but they current are offering the 6498 with a small second hand for 850 EUR (inc VAT), which I personally think looks great. This solves the issue many of you seem to be having.



Cabamaru said:


> Do you know what the thickness of the 6498 is?
> 
> Thanks


The thickness of the linked model, the 6498 with the small second hand, is listed at 12.00mm. I would assume they would be the same.

On a side note it seems every thread on this forum I read has a post from Mike and they always seem to have great info. I am not sure if I am just overlapping with his taste or of he is everywhere


----------



## H.B.T

Read your post - same sentiments.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

I just grabbed a Flieger 6498-1 with the small seconds that popped up for sale... Can't wait, but I do agree that the redaction of a second hand totally would be a major issue for me.


----------

